# CO2 splitting problem



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok so I have a 20lb tank feeding 2 of my tanks. The bubble rate has been inconsistent lately. Yesterday, the first tank in the line had a bubble count about 1 every 2 seconds, it should be about every second or so, adjusted it back up via Fabco needle valve that runs inline to both tanks. Other tank was fine. Come home today, bubble count is low again on first tank, turn needle valve up. This is run off and Azoo regulator, so no ability to adjust working pressure, but it is still about about 2, where its been since I setup the system. Is it the recent change in temperature effecting this? I dont have that problem on my other thanks with single CO2 feeds. So whats up?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Are diffusing the co2 the same way in both tanks? Maybe one diffuser is offering more resistance than the other. You might also verify the length of tubing going to the two aquariums are the same length.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Diffusion is the same, length is not. I went back and forth with the length thing. I run needle valves in line, right near each tank so I figure that the back pressue on the needle valve would clear the length issue.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Oh, you are using two Fabco needle valves. You have me stumped on this one.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Are both lines pressurized? Or do you have one line to 2 valves?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have the the manifold connected to the solenoid. Then 2 lines off the manifold. Each line has its own fabco needle valve right at the tank. Tank 1 is about 2.5 feet of tubing, tank 2 is about 5-6 feet for tubing. Diffused via ceramic disk in both tanks.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I see now. Something you may want to do is have a hose fitting like this attached to your manifold on your solenoid instead of a needle valve. Only you will need 2, for both tanks.









This way you will have lines with full pressure of about 20psi.
Run the 2 lines to your valves and your set.

-Orlando


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Im not following Orlando, why is that different then what I have? My needle valves are inline, tank 1 needle valve has about 2 feet of tubing off the manifold, then needle valve, bubble counter then to the tank. Tank 2 5-6 foot off manifold, then needle valve, bubble counter, to tank.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What do you have attached to your solenoid? A needle valve?

This is what I mean.









This is what it should look like attached to your solenoid. When solenoid opens, full pressure enters the lines. Both lines equally pressurized.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The manifold is attached to the solenoid. Ill have to take a photo of it. Seems to be about the same as what you have above. What are those connections called?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I would like to see what you have attached to your solenoid.

The fittings I have are tube fittings fabco makes for us, Im not sure what they are called elsewhere though.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here is how its setup









Manifold


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

That looks good to me. Solenoid opens,pressure to 2 lines, this should work provided there are zero leaks.

Have you tested for this on all tubing connections?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have, but Ill check again tomorrow. Will temperature have an effect, only other thing I can think of. All has been fine, until it started to get cooler outside.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Only if its changing the working pressure of the regulator.


----------

